# Parker Hannefin GVM



## DMA (Jan 7, 2013)

*Parker Hannifin GVM*

Hi all,

Have any of you had any experience with the Parker Hannifin GVM range?

http://www.parker.com/Literature/Electromechanical Europe/Literature/192_300108_GVM_catalogue.pdf

I'm doing some research for a prototype electric tractor and think their motors could be ideal. 

I've tried to contact them here in NZ but no response so far...

Thanks.


----------



## nucleus (May 18, 2012)

So I spoke to their GVM tech guy these look pretty good. 

I expected lighter weight for a Permanent Magnet Motor, but they are quite compact.

They have a new one that is larger diameter (GVM-410?) that is not in the catalogs yet, but can put out 1-megawatt peak power, 500 kW continuous in a 19 x 19 inch package.

They do sell single motors to through their distributors, here in the US their distributors are Reinhardt and New Eagle.

He also said that they have on a test bench peaked the GVM-210-400 at 500 kW.


----------



## DMA (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Nucleus. The GVM-410 sounds very interesting, would be even better suited for a low RPM high torque application like a tractor...


----------

